# Crested Gecko Heat Mat Placement...



## xBlindedxInxChainsx (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey,

firstly i would like to point out i have read countless care sheets, forum posts and what not and i know there is a huge divide between people that say you should use a heat mat and others that say they are pointless but i intend on using one simply as it come with the set up and feel it will be easier to regulate the temperature than a light but who knows maybe down the line i will switch to lights etc so please only reply if you are answering my question and not just stating your "preference"

My question is where is the best place to put the mat? i have a 60x45x60 Exo-Terra PT2612 obviously its going on the outside of the tank im not quite that dense 

but would it be better on the bottom or on the back wall? as i have seen people suggesting both

Also if anybody in the west midlands happens to see this and is selling cresties PM me especially if they are a Male Fire and/or Female Harlequin 

Damien


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I always kept my cresties at room temperature and never needed a heat source of any type xx


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

xBlindedxInxChainsx said:


> Hey,
> 
> firstly i would like to point out i have read countless care sheets, forum posts and what not and i know there is a huge divide between people that say you should use a heat mat and others that say they are pointless but i intend on using one simply as it come with the set up and feel it will be easier to regulate the temperature than a light but who knows maybe down the line i will switch to lights etc so please only reply if you are answering my question and not just stating your "preference"
> 
> ...


You can put your heat mat under the tank or at the side. I recommend at the side as they can sit on side and it is nice and hot for them. Be careful not to go above 80f. I myself dont have any heat on as I keep my crestie at room temperature asmy house is warm enough but I do have a heat mat for winter.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

xBlindedxInxChainsx said:


> Hey,
> 
> firstly i would like to point out i have read countless care sheets, forum posts and what not and i know there is a huge divide between people that say you should use a heat mat and others that say they are pointless but i intend on using one simply as it come with the set up and feel it will be easier to regulate the temperature than a light but who knows maybe down the line i will switch to lights etc so please only reply if you are answering my question and not just stating your "preference"
> 
> ...


If you're going to insist on using a heat mat to provide a gradient instead of a bulb which I'm assuming you are from your post then put in on the side, not behind the background.
Make sure there is plenty of cover over it as they will probably sleep on it and they may get FTS if they don't have support and 'forced' to sleep on the glass.


----------

